# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Noord-Drenthe (locatie Dennenweg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Noord-Drenthe (locatie Dennenweg)
Dennenweg 9
Assen

Bezoek de website van GGZ Noord-Drenthe


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Noord-Drenthe (locatie Dennenweg).*

----------

